# Obtaining a replacement NIE



## csayers82 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am a UK citizen, now living in the UK again. I previously lived in Barcelona for around 18 months.

I am currently going through a Visa process to move to the USA. As part of that process, I require a police background check for the UK & Spain.

In order to obtain a copy of my Spanish Police Check, I need the Original (green) A4 NIE. I am unable to locate it anywhere. I do have a copy of it, but not the original.

Does anybody know the quickest / easiest way of obtaining a replacement of the original?

Any help would be very gratefully received!!!

Thank you in advance.

Chris


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

csayers82 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a UK citizen, now living in the UK again. I previously lived in Barcelona for around 18 months.
> 
> ...


it's a copy of your resident certificate you need (if it was green)

afaik you can get a copy from where you got the original.... I'm not sure if they'll let you have one if you don't live here any more though....

I'd ring the Spanish Consulate & ask them if I were you

come to think of it though - I had a police check (here in Spain) last year & all they needed was a notarised copy of my passport & my NIE number


----------

